# tegu wont eat beef liver or eggs ever



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2009)

do u guys mix ur beef liver with turkey or just plain beef liver? she refuses it every time and eggs she might take one bite and thats it.... she just ate a pinky but refused beef liver.... should i start mixing my beef liver with ground turkey?


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mines the same way... He doesn't like any beef or eggs. If they don't like it, don't trick them into eating it. They most likely will still refuse it no matter how you serve it to them. Try feeding a mixture of ground chicken, ground turkey, chicken liver, gizzards, hearts, chicks and rodents. I've heard that chicken and turkey is healthier for them anyway... Can't remember where though. Probably in an earlier post by a moderator. lol


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 7, 2009)

There is always chicken liver. Just try different meats and see what she likes.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 7, 2009)

Is the meat cold? You may want to let it get to room temperture. My tegu won't eat anything thats cold.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 7, 2009)

Or try rolling into grape-sized meatballs. Mine will only take meat when it's rolled in a ball.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like we have some picky tegus. =)


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 7, 2009)

I mix mine according to Bobby's care sheet. One lb turkey, 1/3 beef liver, table spoon of cod liver oil, no worries. Mine doesn't like eggs, never did.


...Jefroka


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jefroka do you feed a lb of turkey a day?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 7, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> Jefroka do you feed a lb of turkey a day?



Yes, a lb a day, he weighs 38 lbs now! :woot :grno 

Sorry, couldn't help myself. :doh 

Bobby's recipe, straight from his site: I use one part of beef liver to three parts ground turkey, just mince the liver, or you can use a food processor. You can mix it together and then portion pack them into meal size zip-lock bags, freeze them and then thaw them as needed to feed. As in the little stamp zip-locks for hatchlings, up to sandwich bags for adults. You can make up a bunch of them and freeze them.

I use one tablespoon of cod liver oil to one pound of ground turkey. You can mix it together and then portion pack them into meal size zip-lock bags, freeze them and then thaw them as needed to feed. As in the little stamp zip-locks for hatchlings, up to sandwich bags for adults.

I have done the above exactly, really simplifies things. I portion pack in snack bags and put all the baggies in a gallon zip loc.


...Jefroka


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahahaha I as gonna say man that's a heavy diet. That tegu could probably swallow you by now. lolz.

BTW where do you get beef liver? I couldn't find it at the grocery store yesterday...


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

If you couldn't find it, you probably just didn't know where it was located in the store, beef liver is very common.

Ask the butcher if he has any fresh beef or calf liver. I actually used calf liver in my first batch which is about to run out BTW. Calf liver is probably better for your tegu than beef liver, at least by a small margin, I would think.


...Jefroka


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've tried laying out mushed up ground turkey but he won't take it. Then when I roll it into balls, he loves it. Is bobby's recipe sticky enough to be rolled into balls, or does the beef liver make it too dry?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

I put the concoction in a food processor and mix it up, comes out very moist. You can also use a blender.


...Jefroka


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm gonna switch his diet over to bobby's recipe... I'll just have to use the blender behind my 13 year old stepbrothers back... I have to hide my roach colony from him because I'd never hear the end of it if he found out that he's living in the same house as an insect. And, when he found out that I got a tegu, he said, and I quote, "eewy daddy make him get rid of it". I'm so sick of his sissy whining haha. I've told him so many times to grow a pair but he just goes and tells his dad every time. Hahahahhaha


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

You will be glad you switched to Bobby's way, its very simple and easy, come feeding time.

I'm worried your little brother will soon be wanting to try on mommy's dresses! :yik 


...Jefroka


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hahahaha well he's already wearing pink shirts and purple skinny jeans. And he put a video on YouTube saying he's gonna kill me. Weird kid... Hahaha it was funny though cause the other day he started freaking out about a cricket in his room. So I picked it up and threw it in his face. It released a liquid all over his nose... He screamed and I've never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> do u guys mix ur beef liver with turkey or just plain beef liver? she refuses it every time and eggs she might take one bite and thats it.... she just ate a pinky but refused beef liver.... should i start mixing my beef liver with ground turkey?



Anthony I mix turkey or chicken burger with beef liver scambled egg and some grapes and other fruits. my GUs love it mixed together GU meat loaf lol


----------



## simon021 (Aug 10, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> I mix mine according to Bobby's care sheet. One lb turkey, 1/3 beef liver, table spoon of cod liver oil, no worries. Mine doesn't like eggs, never did.
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka



What I have been doing is giving the ground turkey/cod oil mixture twice a week, and strait beef liver once a week, then pinkys the other 3 days and an egg on the last day as a treat. I'm wondering if maybe the next batch i mix up, I'll just do it like you say, and mix in 1/3 pound of beef liver with all the groudn turkey and cod liver oil and do it that way. My tegu doesnt eat near as much of the turkey mixture as he does when I feed him strait liver, so maybe this will help stimulate his apetite a bit on the turkey days. Every wednesday (beef liver day) he eats so much liver it looks like he is going to explode. I always cut up way more than I think he will eat, and he finished it off twice now! He LOVES his beef liver. 

I never thought of using a blender. I bet that baby smells nice when you are done! hahaha. It seems like that cod liver oil smell never goes away!


----------

